# 3rd Annual N-series Tractoberfest - Pearland, Texas - October 2003



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

The 3rd ANNUAL FORD N-SERIES OCTOBERFESTIVAL will be held in Pearland, TX this October 2003. There will be a tractor judging, tractor pulling contest, BBQ & BEER for all. (BBQ Brisket, Ribs, Chicken, Sausage, White Beans, plenty more!) --- GAMES/RIDES for the kids! KEGS, DRINKS, EVERYTHING!!!!!!!!! Invite everyone you know. PRIZES FOR CONTEST WINNERS!!!!!!!!!!! All tractors are welcome --- ALL TYPES and SIZES! 

MORE DETAILS WILL BE COMING --- EXACT DATE WILL BE POSTED ASAP. VIP TICKETS will be available via Ebay. (Unlimited beer, food, fun in private tent - also includes possibility of judging event) -- Tractor will be judged from original work tractor to showroom restoration shine. BRING ALL OF YOUR TRACTORS!

::: POST HERE TO LET US KNOW YOU ARE ATTENDING ::: FIRST 100 WILL RECEIVE "FREE DRINK" COUPON FOR EVENT. 

Officially sponsored by Cisco Systems, Isle of Capri Casino, International Antique Tractor Restoration, & Bacardi Liquors.

Party Promotions by THESAMETWO Productions --- (c) 2003.


----------



## bigbukhntr (Sep 17, 2003)

interested.....email with more info?


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Sounds like fun. Too bad I am to far away.


----------



## DennisNTx (Sep 16, 2003)

I live next door to Pearland in Manvel. What is the date in October. Didn't know they had one in the past. Would love to attend.
Now I gotta get mine ready...hmmm


----------

